# I am selling a Vintage Contax camera and wondering is someone could date for me ?



## russandpaula (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi all , we got this camera from a relative that did not want it anymore . I know it is a quality camera worth some money but was looking to put a date or age on it . I believe it was made in the 50's but not sure . Made in Stuttgart Germany SN 0 90202 with working light meter , shutter seems smooth also had film in it when I got it and everything seems to work great on it . Thanks for the imput .


----------



## compur (Jul 16, 2011)

Need photo(s) of it to give approximate date.


----------



## russandpaula (Jul 16, 2011)

I tried to add pics when I posted but it said they were unverified so this is where I have it posted and the pics are in the ad .
Contax Camera Carl Zeiss Icon with Sonnar 115 50mm by russandpaula

Thanks for the help .


----------



## compur (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, it was made in the 1950s to 1961.  Probably the latter part of that period for this one.

BTW, the fact it was found with film in it is no more an indication that it works as finding an old car that has gas in it.
The shutters on these old Contaxes nearly always need service to bring them up to a usable accuracy even though they may seem to operate.


----------



## russandpaula (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you for the answer , I did do my research but I am not an expert on cameras and wanted some validation to what I am advertising . I do agree with your analogy it may need minor tweeking I am just stating what I have checked and noted my findings .  Thanks again for the answer .


----------



## butterflygirl921 (Jul 18, 2011)

how much are you selling it for?


----------



## russandpaula (Jul 18, 2011)

I had it on Etsy but I moved it to Ebay due to larger audience . I have it as a starting bid of $289.99 which is my bottom line I would take . Saw one just sell for $370.00 in same condition but ours has the previous owners name incribed on bottom so I am asking less .


----------



## butterflygirl921 (Jul 18, 2011)

russandpaula said:


> I had it on Etsy but I moved it to Ebay due to larger audience . I have it as a starting bid of $289.99 which is my bottom line I would take . Saw one just sell for $370.00 in same condition but ours has the previous owners name incribed on bottom so I am asking less .



do you have pics of it you could possibly send me??


----------



## russandpaula (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is my ebay link with the pics if you want it .  ZEISS IKON CONTAX III CAMERA+SONNAR 50MM F1.5 LENS - eBay (item 320729590303 end time Jul-24-11 08:44:54 PDT)


----------

